# RecipeDB - Poverty Bay Pale Ale



## dicko (10/2/08)

Poverty Bay Pale Ale  Ale - English Pale Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes This beer was originally made as a 48 litre keg for a mates birthday celebration. It was very popular with all, even the mega swillers seemed to like it.I have done it a few times since. I feel it is very close to how the aussie beer of thirty years ago used to taste. Go easy with the roast barley!   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6 kg Powells Ale Malt (Powells Malt)    3 kg IMC Munich    0.5 kg TF Torrefied Wheat    0.03 kg JWM Roast Barley       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      40 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 60mins)    5 g Pride of Ringwood (Pellet, 9.0AA%, 15mins)       Yeast     2000 ml Wyeast Labs 1056 - American Ale         51L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.045 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.011 (calc)   Bitterness 19.9 IBU   Efficiency 78%   Alcohol 4.42%   Colour 12 EBC   Batch Size 51L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------

